# Sale 30% all Independence Games products this weekend!



## Independence Games (Tuesday at 3:34 PM)

All Clement Sector, Earth Sector, and Rider products are 30% off at our webstore from now until the end of the day (Eastern) on Tuesday, January 17th.

Simply enter the code "FWOTC" at checkout to get the savings!

Independence RPGs


----------

